
“Was This an Ad?”: An Investigation of Paid Social Media Endorsements - techpolicymas
https://medium.com/@aruneshmathur/was-this-an-ad-an-investigation-of-paid-social-media-endorsements-3ab12231d3d8
======
creatorofw
I wonder how many of these 'influencers' know that they need to disclose their
endorsements in the first place.

